# DxDiag for Windows 7 Ultimate...Where is it?



## PyroZero (Feb 19, 2010)

Hey All,


Just wondering since I'm a W7Ultimate Noob...where is DxDiag...lol infact where is the run bar >.> but I need to know where DxDiag is more than anything else...


Thanks All!
Take Care~
Pyro--


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

Click on Start -> type *dxdiag* press enter.

You can still find the traditional Run box by pressing *Windows Key + R*


----------



## PyroZero (Feb 19, 2010)

reventon said:


> Click on Start -> type *dxdiag* press enter.
> 
> You can still find the traditional Run box by pressing *Windows Key + R*




Ah Big Thanks Reventon!

~Pyro


----------

